# Would you wear it: pantless trend



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 13, 2010)

We have all seen Pop star's such as lady gaga and now even Christina Aguellera go out in skimpy "bottoms" or leotards. For the most part this trend has been less than completely understood (by me) and i have yet to see anyone i know wearing this out in public. Despite this dissconect between those that are famous, and those that just oogle the famous companies are now begining to manufacture what i am terming "diapper" pants.







These swatches of fabric fall somewhere between hot pants, and a diaper. Yet brands as varried as J.Crew and chanel are manufacturing these shorts. With all these hot pants flooding the market, *Will you be sporting the pantless trend?*

Source


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2010)

isn't this like the old Hot Pants look?

from the 1970s


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 13, 2010)

Run away! I'm blind from both of those pictures. I gotta say that is the dumbest looking thing that I've ever seen... except Lady GaGa's Kirmet cloak.... maybe.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 13, 2010)

Darla! you just took this thread to a whole new level hahahaah


----------



## Darla (May 13, 2010)

it was everywhere!






1970s: Southwest Airlines experiences a dramatic jump in ticket sales when its flight attendants start wearing white go-go boots and hot pants. The airline adopts a new motto to match (“Sex sells seats”) and begins serving in-flight drinks with names like Passion Punch and Love Potion. Not to be outdone, TWA follows suit in 1971, sending its attendants into the air wearing Valentino-designed hot pants.


----------



## Aprill (May 13, 2010)

I have long legs...but they are chunky and I have cankles...pass :/


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 13, 2010)

wow... i'm speachless. At least that picture was passable as an outfit.


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2010)

I'd rather wear a skirt any day! But then again that's just me.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 13, 2010)

The SW Airline Hot pants are HOT... wouldn't wear them though, don't have the legs for it... but the diaper/hot pant.... hell - to - the - nah! They are terrible... may look terrible on everyone too. Can someone post a hot pic and I might have another take LOL


----------



## brewgrl (May 13, 2010)

i'm soooo in love with short rompers, it ridiculous... but i can't do diaper / training pants length.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 13, 2010)

Well it depends what you call hot?

I spent like an hour looking through the runway from spring 2010 images, and these are the best i could find...











the majority of them just look like people forgot to put pants on. Oh, and than there was this "gem"




Which for some reason makes me think "female pedofile"


----------



## Alalia (May 13, 2010)

I have really cute summer PJ's like that, but I wouldn't go the pant-less look ~ not in public!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 13, 2010)

I am kinda tempted to go out in public like this just to see the reactions i would get

though i would probably be out for two minutes before feeling uncomfortable, or catching a chill


----------



## Johnnie (May 13, 2010)

Oh nooo! Unless I had buns and thighs of steel I wouldn't be wearing those ever. They can be cute but yet easily look so bad!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 13, 2010)

No, I will not be wearing the pantless look! lol.


----------



## Lucy (May 13, 2010)

yup. i think they can be really cool. like these:






i'd wear them with tights though. not bare legged.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Jayme... now I know for sure they're on my NOT list LOL I hate them!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it was everywhere! http://img.timeinc.net/time/2003/fli...ages/1970s.jpg

1970s: Southwest Airlines experiences a dramatic jump in ticket sales when its flight attendants start wearing white go-go boots and hot pants. The airline adopts a new motto to match (â€œSex sells seatsâ€) and begins serving in-flight drinks with names like Passion Punch and Love Potion. Not to be outdone, TWA follows suit in 1971, sending its attendants into the air wearing Valentino-designed hot pants.

Hate the trend itself, it's quite vile! But those are hott! &lt;3


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (May 13, 2010)

I am going to have to say no to this one


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 13, 2010)

Definite pass.


----------



## season (May 14, 2010)

Modest is hottest!

just remember this is only a trend...not a classic.


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 20, 2010)

I agree, some of these look more like pj's, lol, I love shorts, but the diaper one in the first post uh uh


----------



## coal (Jun 1, 2010)

they looks like old women


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2010)

No thanks !


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm gonna pass.

And am I the only one that things the model's legs in Orange's OP look like they've been photoshopped thinner?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the first photo looks like those plastic pants you'd put on a baby to keep the diaper from leaking everywhere. Hot pants have worn in my early 20's, before babies but with tights - dark opague black tights or 2 pairs. It would have been my standard club wear. Bare legged would make me just a little shy of naked.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2010)

Not for me. I cringe whenever I see anyone wear these.


----------



## san4os (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello girls!

I do not know... may be I am conservative in some cases but I think that some of this costumes are old-fashioned and tasteless

_____________________________

*cheap coffee at www . cheap-coffee-online.com*


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 3, 2010)

I love short rompers! I however, don't think I would wear them for work or anything. Maybe just casually to the beach or something. I couldn't handle lots of stares...


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jun 3, 2010)

I might wear the stuff Darla posted. especially the boots the but the other pictures? no! and in public? hell no! my ma would beat those shorts off of me!


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 3, 2010)

I will/do! i have some short rompers i use them to go to the mall and wat not.


----------



## RamblingRose26 (Jun 7, 2010)

I won't wear it, definitely!


----------



## cjmesser (Oct 13, 2012)

Where can i find this outfit. I love it


----------

